# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Achterbahn

## walter

Achterbahn

----------


## walter

Achterbahn Teil 2

[img_r:17lf50ug]http://spic.uploadd.com/2032/I75/small/98A4F0C37KB[BZBP6[G2513YPHMS97.jpg[/img_r:17lf50ug]

----------


## schiene

sicher nur das Kaffeetässchen während der Fahrt verschüttet.....  ::  

Wo befindet sich die Achterbahn????
Scheint irgendwo in den Staaten zu sein.Zumindest liegt auf dem 2. Bild viel Schnee.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sehe ich das richtig? Ist das ein Park in dem nur Achterbahnen stehen?

----------


## walter

So wie ich das geshen habe, ist das nur eine Achterbahn. Wo sie liegt, keine Ahnung.   :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Also auf dem Foto erkenne ich mindestens zwei!

----------


## erklaerbaer

Nach dem dritten Foto zu urteilen, ein unheimlich "entspannendes" und "befreiendes" Erlebnis......

----------


## walter

Das könnte so ein Achterbahnpark sein. Sind mindestens zwei auf dem Foto.

Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn manche Gäste hier schon den Löffel abgegeben haben.

----------


## Greenhorn

Das Teil muss echt der Hammer sein.
An dem Bild irritiert mich, nur dieses Wahnsinnsgeraet ist schneefrei.
Die Personen sind ausserdem fuer die Temperaturen sehr sommerlich gekleidet.
Bei den Kraeften, die da wirken muessen, wuerde mich auch ein Bild der Personen-Gruppe von hinten interessieren.

----------


## pit

Meinst Du sowas?

Ist jetzt nicht direkt von der Achterbahn!



 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Meinst Du sowas?
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht direkt von der Achterbahn!


genau so! Muss nicht unbedingt was mit Angst zu tun haben!
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Das was vorher in der Hose war, haben sie danach im Genick.

----------


## walter

Falls sie über dem Wasser springen, könnte man das Seil doch 2 m länger stellen und die Jungs sind wieder sauber.

----------

